# Circus set



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's my Circus set, finally complete after several years, with 2 additional flat cars and 2 wagons.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see the red/yellow wagon has a pelican in it. Legend says they are less common in the Circus Wagons than other animals.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> Here's my Circus set, finally complete after several years, with 2 additional flat cars and 2 wagons.
> View attachment 567381


That's a beautiful set! Congratulations on finally completing it. I have a long way to go to complete my circus set. FYI, my circus engine still runs like a champ, thanks to you!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice set. I have 0 pieces of a circus train.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> That's a beautiful set! Congratulations on finally completing it. I have a long way to go to complete my circus set. FYI, my circus engine still runs like a champ, thanks to you!


May it run 100 years more....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. 
Did they offer any other cars for it? 
Like a baggage car or box cars or something else?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert only made the engine, passenger coach and flat cars decorated for the circus. Most flat cars are yellow, a small percentage are red. Scenery Unlimited sold an add on circus set custom made for them by S Helper Service using Showcase Line S gauge cars. There was a box car, a cattle car and two different flat cars plus their loads.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is an old catalog cut of the Scenery Unlimited Add On Circus Set for those who may not have seen one. I regret not having purchased one when they were available.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a cool add on set. That would go with any circus set. Probably would go for some coins.
Another thing to watch for. I have seen some custom cattle cars and custom box cars. Dig the yellow trucks and the red trucks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> Here is an old catalog cut of the Scenery Unlimited Add On Circus Set for those who may not have seen one. I regret not having purchased one when they were available.
> 
> View attachment 567564


Thanks, what color is the crawler? Red, Orange? They come in either color?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The tractor shown in the catalog cut is a shade of red that matches the boxcar, the colors on the cut are a bit off. The tractor was also made in yellow matching the cattle car. All the Scenery Unlimited cars and loads were also available for separate sale. I should also mention there are a large variety of American Flyer custom repaints of cars not offered for the circus set. There are many on eBay, some are surprisingly expensive.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom the year Scenery Unlimited brought that set out and was advertised in S Gaugian magazine, Don Heimburger was at the S Fest in Milwaukee. He had at least the one on display but had other boxed sets in inventory. I had already spent my train money through out the room before I found him in the back of the room and the Circus set you have pictured. He tried to talk me into buying a boxed set but I didn't at the time. I did buy some things from him as I always have. Always meant to buy that set but like you I never did. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I met Don at several S Fest meets. Don would have cheerfully taken your $300 for one of those boxed four car circus sets. A lot of money 25 years ago.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom at that particular S Fest had I known that Don would have had that set there I would have bought it right off. But he wasn't up front like he usually was so I didn't think he was there which would have been unusual. Since I had walked the whole show and was buying this or that, money was short. Yes 300.00 was a lot back 30 years ago but I would have bought anyway. Of course that would have limited what else I did buy. No credit card and no debit card back then. I always liked talking with Don. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I vividly recall the years when S Fest West filled the main hall of the old Pasadena Convention Center. S Fest filled large ballrooms when held in the Chicago area. I never made one in Milwaukee or St Louis.
It was a real challenge just to get to all the sellers’ tables. The S Fests in those days were sometimes just one complete pass in one day. I always attended both days to get to sellers more than once. No comment on how much might have been spent.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Tom those S Fest Train shows in Milwaukee, are at the Four Points Sheraton Airport. The last time I was there was 3 years ago, At that time they had the usual 3 large banquet rooms which means a lot of walking which means a lot of time needed. The registration form has to be down loaded from their website instead of mailing from now on. Also they are using the same 2 Milwaukee Road hoppers I got last year for the 2020 cancelled S Fest. This year's show is being billed as the 2020-2021 Fall S Fest. I plan on going barring any Covid issues. Nov. 5-7. I was hoping this year's show would return to Tinley Park. A lot closer for me. 

Kenny


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

AmFlyer said:


> The tractor shown in the catalog cut is a shade of red that matches the boxcar, the colors on the cut are a bit off. The tractor was also made in yellow matching the cattle car. All the Scenery Unlimited cars and loads were also available for separate sale. I should also mention there are a large variety of American Flyer custom repaints of cars not offered for the circus set. There are many on eBay, some are surprisingly expensive.


Thanks.
I am guessing the tractor is plastic not metal?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not recall. Unfortunately I do not own a set to examine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Thanks.
> I am guessing the tractor is plastic not metal?


Plastic.


----------

